# Everything about Vespa



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://modumoda.com/2014/06/vespa.html



> *Vespa* (Italian pronunciation: [ˈvɛspa]) is an Italian brand of scooter manufactured by Piaggio. The name means wasp in Italian. The Vespa has evolved from a single model motor scooter manufactured in 1946 by Piaggio & Co. S.p.A. of Pontedera, Italy to a full line of scooters and one of seven companies today owned by Piaggio.[1]
> From their inception, Vespa scooters have been known for their painted, pressed steel unibody which combines a complete cowling for the engine (enclosing the engine mechanism and concealing dirt or grease), a flat floorboard (providing foot protection), and a prominent front fairing (providing wind protection) into a structural unit.
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vespa


Piaggio MP5 "Paperino", the initial Piaggio prototype








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vespa

Vespa Px 125








http://vespa.hondamotorcycle.com.hk/en/px.php


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

1965 Vespa VVB 150








https://www.pinterest.com/explore/vespa-for-sale/

http://vintagevespa.pk/


----------

